# Dual Channel Mode/AGP Mode



## LostProphet (23. Februar 2005)

Servus.

 Wo sehe ich denn ob der Dual Channel Mode an ist bzw. wo kann ich das denn einstellen? Im Bios hab ich nix gesehen, habe ein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe.

 Des Weiteren würde ich gerne wissen wo ich den AGP Mode einstellen kann? Hab nenn Board und ne Graka die 8x Support habe, mein Rechner läuft aber nur mit 4x!?

 thx


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. Februar 2005)

AGP Modus kann man im Bios einstellen,frag mich aber nicht wo 

DualChannel ist automatisch eingeschaltet,du solltest,wenn du zB den Everst Speicherbenchmark laufen lässt,mit 2 Ram Riegeln mehr Punkte erzielen wie nur mit einem


----------

